# Limbs loading equally



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

On that bow it's pretty simple. 99% of the time you can bottom out the limb bolts then back them out equally to the poundage you desire. You can check what is called the tiller measurement by stretching a small string between the axles and measureing from this line to the point the limbs exit the limb pocket on each limb. The measurement should be the same.

There are so many other variables involved that I don't even bother measuring any more. I just turn out the limb bolts the same amount of turns and start shooting.


----------



## harleyryder (May 2, 2005)

Agrees with Doug ,it's really that simple, honest.I think though you are supposed to check the tiller with the limbs bottomed out,could be wrong,won't be the 1st time :embarasse


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

harleyryder said:


> Agrees with Doug ,it's really that simple, honest.I think though you are supposed to check the tiller with the limbs bottomed out,could be wrong,won't be the 1st time :embarasse


Yes, this is what you want to do. If the tiller is equal at the bottomed out position and you back the screw out the same amount the limbs should be equal.

Now if the tiller is not equal bottomed out you want to adjust the stronger limb so it is equal. But, with the quality control of most limbs today tiller adjustment is not that important.

I only have experience with the bows I have owned, but have never had to adjust the tiller.


----------



## Jabwa (Dec 10, 2004)

Not again!! You are confusing mismatched limbs with equally loaded limbs. On a compound bow the limbs are automatically equally loaded. If the tiller is different for the top and bottom limbs when the limb bolts are all the way in, then the limbs are mismatched (i.e. one is stiffer than the other). You cannot correct this by turning one limb bolt in more than another, although you can correct the tiller difference. 
The problem you guys are having comes from the stick bow days when bowyers would adjust tiller by shaving wood off one limb to weaken it. I daresay you would not want to shave carbon off your laminated limb to weaken it, but this is the only way to adjust the deflection of a limb- it cannot be done by adjusting the tiller on a compound bow!


----------



## Bow-zo (Jul 18, 2003)

*Yeah! "What he said"*

Jabwa is right,
A compound bow is a closed system and the load on the limbs is always the same. If you back out one limb bolt it changes the load on both limbs not just one. The tiller will change but the load on the limbs is always the equal.
Dave!


----------

